# Canon Versus Apple - camera versus phone



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Some interesting contrasts

http://www.canon.co.uk/get-inspired/come-and-see/showcase/comparison-smartphone-vs-camera/?WT.mc_id=nativeutbrain:2h16pan:smartphone:cas

mike


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I would expect the camera to out perform the camera facility on a phone and if going somewhere where photos are likely to be taken then I would carry a camera but there may be times when I have my phone but no camera and then the phone picture wins because it is the only option.


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

Results are as per my expectation. Canon outsmarted all the smartphones and why wouldnt it should be. Smart phones are used to capture the images but they are not build for only that purpose on the other hand people buy canon camera for only purpose so i was expecting the same results.


----------

